# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  فرق x86 با  32 بیت

## HOSSEINONLINE7

سلام دوستان من تا حالا فکر میکردم که cpu های x86 همون 32 بیتی هستن یعنی به 32 بیت میگن x86. امروز با جستجو توی اینترنت متوجه شدم اشتباه میکردم ولی کلا قاطی کردم لطفا واضح توضیح بدهید چرا در سیستم های 32 بیتی مینویسن x86 ? 

من فرق سیستم های 32 بیت و 64 بیت را میدونم ولی این وسط x86 چکارست ؟

----------


## Delphi Coder

x86 کلا خانواده cpu های مبتنی بر 8086 اینتل هست که فکر میکنم (مطمئن نیستم سرچ کنید) از 80386 به بعد دستورات 32 بیتی رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه و منحصر به اینتل هم نبود. بعدها AMD اولین cpu که 64 بیت رو پشتیبانی میکرد وارد بازار کرد که این معماری AMD64 اسمشو گذاشتن بعد اینتل هم cpu های 64 بیتیش به بازار اومد با اسم معماری EMT64 فکر میکنم.
حالا چرا به 64 بیتی ها نمیگن x86 برای خودم هم جای سوال هست شاید برای این باشه که میخوان تفکیک کنن به هر حال x86 هم الزاما 32 بیت نیست 16 بیت هم شامل میشه.

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> x86 کلا خانواده cpu های مبتنی بر 8086 اینتل هست که فکر میکنم (مطمئن نیستم سرچ کنید) از 80386 به بعد دستورات 32 بیتی رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه و منحصر به اینتل هم نبود. بعدها AMD اولین cpu که 64 بیت رو پشتیبانی میکرد وارد بازار کرد که این معماری AMD64 اسمشو گذاشتن بعد اینتل هم cpu های 64 بیتیش به بازار اومد با اسم معماری EMT64 فکر میکنم.
> حالا چرا به 64 بیتی ها نمیگن x86 برای خودم هم جای سوال هست شاید برای این باشه که میخوان تفکیک کنن به هر حال x86 هم الزاما 32 بیت نیست 16 بیت هم شامل میشه.


تشکر و من با پیگیری این قضیه توی خیلی از سایتها متوجه شدم که cpu های 8086 فقط 32 بیتی دارن بخاطر همین به 32 بیت میگن x86 و اصلا 64 بیت ندارن و به این دلیل به 64 بیت همون x64 میگن .

----------


## xman_1365_x

> سلام دوستان من تا حالا فکر میکردم که cpu های x86 همون 32 بیتی هستن یعنی به 32 بیت میگن x86. امروز با جستجو توی اینترنت متوجه شدم اشتباه میکردم ولی کلا قاطی کردم لطفا واضح توضیح بدهید چرا در سیستم های 32 بیتی مینویسن x86 ? 
> 
> من فرق سیستم های 32 بیت و 64 بیت را میدونم ولی این وسط x86 چکارست ؟


چون پردازنده های اولیه همه اومدن دستورات اینتل رو شبیه سازی کردن و همون instruction set هارو به این خانواده که دستورات مشترک بین پردازنده ها با برند های مختلف بود اسم خانواده x86  رو دادن 
در ارتباط با 64 بیتی ها اینتل و amd برای 64 بیتی دستورات خودشون رو دادن اما پردازنده اینتل معماری رو به طور کلی تغییر داد برای همین در این بخش از amd64 یا همون خانواده x64 استفاده میشه و اینتل هم خودشو با این خانواده سازگار کرد علاوه بر این پردازنده 64بیتی خودش(ایتانیوم) رو به اسم خانواده ia32 , ia64 هم بیرون داده که در سرور ها استفاده میشه البته ia32 در خودش x86 هم پشتیبانی میکنه به طور کلی ia32 از پردازنده 80386 به بعد هست
موفق باشید

----------

